# The importance of dew claws



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Interesting, never thought they actually use them...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have never taken the dewclaws off of any of my dogs. Only my second and third ones were missing dew claws.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Biggest difference that I've seen between our goldens and the collie is - the goldens use their front paws more. Whether they have dew claws or not.... 

The ones who have dews use them like thumbs that I've seen.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting this, I think so many people are 'old school' on dew claws because they aren't aware of important uses for them and they either saw or heard of how awful ripping a dew claw in the field could be and just automatically removed them and thought it was no problem. Information like this will have it become a thing of the past eventually...

Here is the link to Dr. Chris Zink's article (it convinced me to ask Ellie's breeder about her thoughts on dew claw removal before the litter was even born):

http://www.caninesports.com/uploads/1/5/3/1/15319800/dewclawexplanation_rev_apr_10_2013.pdf


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This is a random thing - and I think this may be more along the lines of toenails in general and why they get colored the way they are, but I was clipping Bertie's nails yesterday.... 

Every single one of Bertie's nails are black, except for the dews which are still light colored (so I can see where the quick is). 

This may be more related to a question that somebody had about why nails are pigmented the way they are.... at least in Bertie's case, I gather the nails that have a lot of impact from him running around and digging and so forth, have a lot of pigment as a result. The dews which have less impact when he runs around, are still as "clear" as his puppy nails were. 

Which makes them easier to clip than his other nails.


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

I know people who own animals in apartments and big cities don't apply to this statement, but as long as your golden gets the real exercise he needs on the dirt and grass etc, nature takes its course and keeps the nails just as they should be. Why play Darwin and remove anything that nature has evolved in an animal? Just sayin', I've never understood why people would mess with claws on a cat or dog in the first place.

.....and yeah I know the dew claw isn't in direct contact with the dirt as the toe nails but my same theory applies, why change and animals physiology? 

Alex


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Megora said:


> This is a random thing - and I think this may be more along the lines of toenails in general and why they get colored the way they are, but I was clipping Bertie's nails yesterday....
> 
> Every single one of Bertie's nails are black, except for the dews which are still light colored (so I can see where the quick is).
> 
> ...


Interesting....I was noticing the difference in Hank's nail color vs his brother's (our DD & SIL's Golden). Hank's are almost black and he is outdoors way more since I at home all day. His brother is indoors most of the time since they both work, his nail are light.

I just thought it was different pigment.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

92GTA said:


> I know people who own animals in apartments and big cities don't apply to this statement, but as long as your golden gets the real exercise he needs on the dirt and grass etc, nature takes its course and keeps the nails just as they should be. Why play Darwin and remove anything that nature has evolved in an animal? Just sayin', I've never understood why people would mess with claws on a cat or dog in the first place.
> 
> .....and yeah I know the dew claw isn't in direct contact with the dirt as the toe nails but my same theory applies, why change and animals physiology?
> 
> Alex


Exercise alone does not keep the nails as short as they should be - plus if you rely on that method of keeping nails short, you should be aware that nails split and become ragged when allowed to grow long. 

I've seen some nails on dogs who never have their nails clipped and they are terrible looking. You have splits and curling under - with the regular nails, not just the dews. 

Same thing with cats. Relying on them to keep their nails short themselves - and you are going to have long curling and sharp nails. With cats, you can clearly see their quicks, so it is very easy to clip their nails as short as they need to be without too much fuss. 

@Willow - I think it is also natural pigment.


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

Megora said:


> Exercise alone does not keep the nails as short as they should be - plus if you rely on that method of keeping nails short, you should be aware that nails split and become ragged when allowed to grow long.


I guess I have to agree to some degree. We also would let our golden dig as much as he wanted, we always had HUGE yards and he knew where he could and couldn't. That dog was a digging fool lol. Now that I think of it, that was also a big part of it. I should have been more specific because just running and playing and walking on grass or the sidewalk, yeah won't come close to cutting it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Even digging won't wear down the back nails... and you have more chance of ragged nails if just relying on them to wear them down by running and digging.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Penny and Maggie, littermates, have very different colored nails. Penny the redhead, has dark brownish/red nails while Maggie who is blond has very light colored nails. Then Cody, the black and white springer has some black and some white nails all in random fashion. I always equated nail coloring to go along with coat color..............


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

OMG as a city slicker (suburban NY) I would have jumped in to save my dog. OK the rest of you stop laughing at me!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - me too. But then my dogs have their dew claws and know how to use them, this/these dogs had to be taught how to overcome their disability of no dew claws.



murphy1 said:


> OMG as a city slicker (suburban NY) I would have jumped in to save my dog. OK the rest of you stop laughing at me!!!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Murphy has his dew claws but has never needed them and I hope it stays that way!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Gabby wears her hind nails because she is always on her hind paws!! Never have to trim them!


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Ben has very dark nails, including his dewclaws. As a result, I'm afraid to trim them. He does seem to wear them down in walking, except the dewclaw, which is long and sharp. He uses his paws a lot to hold things, like bones. His dewclaw acts like a finger, holding the bone upright. 

As to the video, I would have been jumping in the water after my dog. It was painful to watch, especially the dogs that couldn't get out.


----------



## EvaDog (Jun 16, 2013)

That was interesting. Eva has her dew claws, but I never knew what they were for. I would never think of removing them. I equate it to declawing a cat. It just seems inhumane.


----------



## Bill Crowden (Aug 10, 2013)

*Dew claws*

Go to Quarter Moon Golden's web site, there is a great video on the importance of dew claws for hunting dogs. Bill Crowden


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Even if they do not hunt or do agility, those dewclaws are mighty useful to them. 

That is my only little regret about puppy Col. I have often seen my other two use their dew claws to hold on to their Kongs or other chewies and Col seems to have a harder time without hers.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That was interesting... Hadn't realized they have a true function. I just checked Bella's legs for dews--had never done so before--and it seems hers were removed. Why, I don't know.


----------



## n0x315 (May 16, 2013)

Simba (5.5 months) uses his dew claws more and more now. I made a comment a few days back to my gf that he seems to be gripping things (mainly my arm) with it a lot more.


----------

